# Needing Peds Interventional Coding HELP



## SADLERJ (Jul 8, 2008)

I just started billing for Intervention coding without any training and I'm really struggling with the coding of some cases. I was wondering if any of you could help me or refer me to some additional resources that I could use to try to understand what I'm billing. 

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## DCarter (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Jennifer
Have you tried "Peripheral & Cardiology Coder" by Medlearn?
It's really helpful and easy to understand. 

I don't do alot of pediatric peripheral billing and I'm not sure if they have a book specifically for Ped's.  but this book may help.

Good Luck!

Dawn


----------

